# Inline spinner question



## workhurts (May 3, 2009)

I am looking to make some spinners for steelhead fishing. Most of what I see out there is brass bodies, is there a reason lead bodies would not work equally? I can buy a mold and already have lots of lead and multiple colors of paint. The mold makes 1/32 1/16 1/8 1/4 and 3/8 bodies which should cover trout and panfish too.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

I prefer lead bodies for any spinner I use in a river.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

The best spinner I've used, at least for cohos is the Arctic Spinner, which is made of lead, not bronze. They can be painted in various colors, and can be touched up easily enough once they get all scrapped up.


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

It more depends on how you fish them. If you just cast and reel then yeah lead would work fine. If you work them in the current you need a more balanced body. Most brass bodies are tapered at both ends so that they are balanced. Most lead bodies are in the shape of a cone and will need the right weight of metal beads to perfectly balance it. I used to use one peice brass bodies now I use a 2 piece body very similar to a mepps.

On the other hand when you compare the price diffference between lead and brass lead is a heck of a lot cheaper to use. Good if you lose a lot of spinners to snags.

A good example would be a vibrax vs. a mepps, the mepps is perfectly balanced while a vibrax is not.


----------



## Scorpion-LC-18 (Jan 7, 2005)

I read in STS awhile back, take rolled lead cut to length straighten then use reflective tape. Rap the tape around the lead then buy some shrink tubing, cut a little longer than your lead body. Heat tubing and you have a protected body, you may be able to use the tubing over your painted body. Then use a small plastic or metal bead for the bearing. I made some up and used a .24 blade not the cheap .18 blade, they work well and are cheap to build. Just something to play around with on a rainy day.


----------



## workhurts (May 3, 2009)

Good to know. Since I am inexperienced I figure many would end up in the river. The mold makes a cylinder not a cone, so possibly the lure would more or less be balanced. Sounds like I got me a plan, thanks all.


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

workhurts said:


> Good to know. Since I am inexperienced I figure many would end up in the river. The mold makes a cylinder not a cone, so possibly the lure would more or less be balanced. Sounds like I got me a plan, thanks all.


A cylinder would be more balancer than a cone, now all you need is blades, clevises, wire shafts, metal beads and some good hooks. For salmon this year I used some VMC shaughnessy salwater hooks and the only time I had to change spinners is when a fish took off with it or bent the wire shaft. These hooks worked better than the gamis and daiichis I used in the past very impressing.

You'll also need some round nose pliers and a pair of wire cutters. I've used the .18 blades all season for salmon because I buy them painted and its the only thickness avaiable in the patterns I use. For non painted blades I use all .25 with stickers on the blades.


----------



## workhurts (May 3, 2009)

I have most of that stuff from walleye spinner rig building and spinnerbait making. I modified an old pair of needle nose pliers to bend wire and I made a few bending and twisting tools a while ago. I'm thinking to start with # 4 blades in brass and silver then feel out where to go from there.


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

I use bullet weights and they are reasonable when you buy them in bulk. There are some places you can buy them in different colors too. 

One key in making spinners... you want to use the smallest beads possible on either side of the clevis. The smaller the bead you use... the better your spinner will spin! It is not a necessity to use metal beads either. I use very tiny plastic or ceramic beads. There is a chance that the small ceramic bead will crack and break... but have not had too much trouble with this.

For needed tools.... go into a crafts store and you can get a fairly inexpensive kit like the following... 










Beads can also be purchased at the craft stores too.

I am happy with my spinners. So far they have worked on kings, coho, and steelhead! 

Can add rubber, mylar, tinsel, or whatever you want for a skirt.

Good Luck!!


----------



## Scorpion-LC-18 (Jan 7, 2005)

Good looking spinners you made, I like the two bead idea.


----------

